# adopting a dwarf mini



## missythemini (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi, i hope i am allowed to post this here. i have e-mails a couple if breeders to help me in this matter and they told me to post a message here. I am from Traverse City, Michigan I am looking to adopt a dwarf miniature horse. I currently have one mini and one American Quarter horse (who was also a rescue. He needs special farrier care due to his poor conformation. He also needs to be seen by an equine chiropractor every 6-8 weeks due to his chronic back problems) I board both of them at an Appy show barn near my house. I also rescued a neglected 23 yr. Old Appaloosa that had foundered and had not seen a farrier in one year. Adopting my three â€œkidsâ€ was one of the most rewording things I have ever done. The owners of the appy, didnâ€™t have any money to pay for his feed or farrier upkeep, let alone any of much needed vet expenses. So I took him in. I loved taking care of him! Right now I am looking for a dwarf miniature horse to help. I fell in love with the mini breed when I adopted my current mini. I have done a lot of research over the past few years and have found that many dwarves are not cared for properly, due to the ignorance and lack of experience of their owners. I feel that I could provide a financially stable, knowledgeable, loving home to a dwarf in need. Please contact me if you know of any dwarf minis that may be in need of such a home. You can e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at home at (231) 922-8099 or on my cell at (231) 392-2419. Thanks so much for your help.

Lara Spry


----------



## RobinT (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, wished their were more responsible and knowlegable people like you for all kinds of animals needing families and homes.

Robin

you can visit Pixie's Yard forum


----------



## whitney (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that your rescue mini in your avatar? She sure is pretty.


----------



## LilSapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

I would go to Pixie's Yard website site....it is all about dwarves and then go on the forum and see if they know of any!

Jessica


----------



## Little Bit (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello Laura,

I have written your e-mail address & phone number down. I have quite a large network of dwarf Mommas & Poppas and have people writing to me most every day with dwarves or little horses that have problmes with their legs.

I did have a lady contact me the other day about her little dwarf, and said she thought that she would be willing to give it up to a very good home...I will have to go back into my files and find her again. I will let you know what I find out.

Yes, I wish there were more people in this world like you, too, that take the time to research about dwarf Miniature Horses and actually know what they are getting into before they go out and try to find a dwarf to adopt!

You say you are financially capable of providing a dwarf with all the extra farrier, dental and medical needs and that is a MUST in my book! These special little horses are not cheap to have!!! I and many other dwarf owners on this forum can testify to that! But they are worth their weight in gold as far as I am concerned and give back far more love and joy than they ever cost in terms of money!

I applaud you for rescuing the other horses as well, I too have rescued many animals and it sure does your heart good to see them blossom into fat healthy animals over time.

I will be talking to you soon! Janell


----------



## Little Bit (Jun 24, 2004)

I wrote this to Laura in an e-mail earlier today and I told her that I was going to add it to this thread as well, I've been meaning to say this for some time now, and just hadn't gotten around to it!





I was out cleaning stalls and thinking about you...I meant to tell you, or I guess I should say, ask you, please DO NOT buy a dwarf. I do not believe in it and I am totally against people selling these special little horses. I am afraid that if people continue to buy dwarves, some of these unethical breeders will figure that there is a good market for them and start breeding for them! Let me tell you, there are PLENTY of dwarves being born without people intentionally breeding for them!!!!

You always hear the argument...well if a person pays for a dwarf, they will be more apt to take better care of it...B.S..... I haven't paid a dime for any of my 4 dwarves that I have adopted over the last 8/12 years and believe me I have spent thousands and thousands of dollars on these little guys! I love them with all my heart and once we adopt one, we will do everything in our power to make sure that they live a good, happy, healthy, comfortable life for as long as possible!

My answer to these people is to find someone that you KNOW will be a great adoptive person for your dwarf, and plan ahead of time, you just never know when your mares are going to produce a dwarf foal, don't wait until you have a dwarf to start thinking about what you are going to do with it! If you do not want to spend the extra time & money with this dwarf, then find someone who will! If you want to make sure that your dwarf is taken care of financially; don't charge the adoptive family for the dwarf, put that money into a trust fund with their vet to be used only for the dwarf, then you will know that there will be money there when the dwarf needs veterinary care, dental care and special farrier care....and believe me they all need extra care of some sort!





Laura told me that she had called a lady about a little dwarf and the lady wanted $2,ooo.oo for it and would not take any less for it! When Laura offered to put the $2,000.00 into a trust fund for the dwarf, the lady said NO!

Now, you KNOW this woman was only thinking about the M O N E Y, not what kind of home or care the little dawrf was going to get! Just the MONEY! That is very sad!





This woman should be very ashamed of herself!!!!


----------



## virginia (Jun 25, 2004)

Lara, your intent to adopt a Dwarf is a good one. However, with even someone like you who has done research, I would require references. I think references from your Vet, Farrier and friends. I don't at this time have a Dwarf I want to adopt out. (I couldn't part with my three) but if I did, I'd want to make double and tripple sure that it was going to a good home.

My fear is that someone could present themselves in such a good light only to find out later they really wanted a Dwarf for breeding, Circus or some other such motive. Anyone can write a good letter such as yours (I am not directing this to you, this is in general to anyone who wants to adopt a Dwarf)and sound great on paper but in reality are not what they say. So I believe very strongly, that references should be given and checked.

All that said, Lara, I hope you find what you're looking for.

Ginny, mom to Honey, Jazz and China


----------



## Marty (Jun 26, 2004)

Miss Ginny is being very polite, and very correct as usual.

But the minute I saw your post, I thought to myself that this could be another hoax. This is cyber space and we have no way of knowing if you are for real. You won't mind that I was suspicious that someone would not only pay for all these medical expenses plus have to pay a board fee in order to do rescues. Very honorable indeed.

I hope you are real because the world is a better place with people like you in it.

Do you have any way of being checked out if someone out there has a dwarf to offer to you ?


----------



## angie21467 (Jun 26, 2004)

Why not join CMHR and become a foster home? That way if a dwarf comes up for adoption you will already be cleared as a possible adoptee. I think everyone would love to believe there are wonderful people like you out there, we have just all been "burned" by some who turned out to be too good to be true. Please check out the CMHR site and consider joining.


----------



## Little Bit (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, Janell here, that is very good advise Ginny and thank you so much for suggesting it! I can be very gullable at times and nieve(sp) too, I guess. So it is good to get references before we recommend someone for adopting a dwarf or "special" little horse.

I want to tell everyone that Laura (missythemini) and I have been e-mailing back & forth and we've even talked on the phone....I think Laura is going to be a great Dwarf Momma, she is a vet tech with a small animal vet clinic whose 3 vets all have horses so they are experienced with horses as well as small animals.

Laura offered to give me the numbers to the vet clinic and the stable owner, but I told her to just go ahead and send them to the people who own Lil' Abner, I think Laura is going to adopt him as soon as he can be weaned if they can work out all the details!





Lil' Abner needs to wear the little *Magic Shoes* and Laura is willing to keep them on him for as long as necessary. I wrote to Lil' Abner's owners and told them that I thought he would benefit greatly from the shoes, so hopefully they will get back with me, I can make him some little shoes and they can get them glued on and keep them on until Laura can go pick him up.

Keep your fingers crossed for Lil' Abner & Laura!!!

I too, wish there were more people like Laura in this world!!! Thank you Laura for being such a good person!





I would imagine the reason Laura hasn't replied to this post is because her pooter' was on the fritz yesterday and she was having to wait until her Daddy got back in town today to fix it for her, he's a computer expert, wish I had one of those in my family!!!


----------



## angie21467 (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh that is great news Janell. Isn't it wonderful when you find those really special people in the world



Please keep us updated on how it goes with Laura & Lil Abner.


----------



## missythemini (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi! Thanks Janell for letting everyone know that my computer was acting up, again.








I am not very handy when it comes to computers!! Anyway, I agree with all of you about requiring references. Actually, the people who have little Abner, are asking for references along with pictures of where he is going to stay. I went out to the barn this afternoon to take the pictures and have already talked with my ferrier, vet and a few other people about the references. I hope to get everything mailed of by the end of the week. Please keep you fingers crossed for me (and Little Abner) that everything works out! Thanks so much for everyone support!

Lara


----------

